# Koiteich Hilfe!!?



## Säscha (30. Aug. 2010)

Hallo ich bin 15 Jahre alt und möchte mich von euch gerne beratschlagen lassen! Wir haben ein Grundstück gekauft und werden bald dort ein Haus in bauen und umziehen und ich liebe Fische und angel auch gerne. So genug von mir . Ich möchte gerne mir dort einen großen Teich anlegen wo ich viele Kois mit guten Bedingungen artgerecht halten kann. Meine Frage wie groß muss der Teich werden m², ltr. Und dann noch die ganze Filtertechnik was ich dazu brauche um den Teich klar zu halten. 3 Kammerfilter oder???.

MFG
Sascha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hi Sascha,
nur mal als Anregung

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18002

Und davon gibt es ganz viele Threads [url='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/65/Hier[/url]


----------



## Säscha (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Wie groß müsst den ein Koiteich sein wenn ich 10 Kois halten möchte???


----------



## scholzi (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hi Uwe und Sasche....
Sascha, ich schmeiß dir mal ne Richtzahl an den Kopf....ab 20000 Liter....


----------



## Säscha (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hallo Scholzi also ich habe mir doch überlegt mehr Kois zu halten für wie viele Kois ist den ein
20 000 ltr Teich oder wie viel ltr für einen ausgewachsenen Koi:
MFG
Sascha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Also ich sag es mal so, 
wenn du einen 1 Meter Koi gesehen hast, weißt du genau das der in eine 5000 Liter-Pfütze nicht reinpasst.

Ich denke das du sich erst einmal hier im Forum einlesen musst, zumal die finanziellen Mittel nach oben keine Grenze kennen.

Ein kleiner Tipp von mir, fahre mit deinen Eltern zu einem Koihändler der auch große Koi hat. Vielleicht springen sie auf den Koizug auf  Wenn nicht, lass es lieber.


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Servus Sascha

Herzlich Willkommen

Um was geht es Dir 

Zufriedene, in einem für die Anzahl passenden Volumen Koi zu halten ...

oder ...............

um in deinem Freundeskreis zu prahlen, welche Menge Fisch du in deinem Becken halten kannst 

Deinen Statements zu folgern eher zweiteres 

Koi sind sehr wertvolle Fische, nicht des Geldes wegen .... wenns für Dich blöd hergeht überleben dich die Koi die du Dir/deine Eltern kaufst.

Du übernimmst Verantwortung für die Koi, sie Artgerecht zu halten .... und das sie sich in deinem Teich wohlfühlen und gedeihen 

In diesem Sinne ist weniger ... Mehr :beten

Bau deinen Teich so groß wie möglich ... 

Beispiel: Ich bau einen 70.000 Liter Koiteich ... darin werden vermutlich nicht mehr als 10 - 15 Koi Ihre "Wohnung" haben ......


----------



## Säscha (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hallo Digicat mir geht es um zufriedene Kois ich habe damit nur gemeint das ich viele bunte Kois mal haben möchte. Meine Mutter ist mit allem einverstanden aber sie hat gesagt das dann nur hochwertige Kois also japan Kois rein sollen. Könnte ich einem 30 000 Liter Teich mit 10 japan Kois halten oder nicht ??? 

MFG
Sascha


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*



Säscha schrieb:


> Könnte ich einem 30 000 Liter Teich mit 10 japan Kois halten oder nicht ???



Les Dir nochmal Helmuts Posting durch...
Wenn es Dir wirklich um das Wohl der Fische geht würde ich es nicht machen. 
Aber gut, ich bin nicht DER Koiteichexperte, ich lese das hier nur am Rande mit


----------



## Kaje (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*



Säscha schrieb:


> Meine Mutter ist mit allem einverstanden aber sie hat gesagt das dann nur hochwertige Kois also japan Kois rein sollen.
> MFG
> Sascha



Respekt.. Solch eine finanzielle Unterstützung hätte ich auch gerne.. Wenn bei dem Teichbau die finanziellen mittel auch eine nebensächliche rolle spielen, dann kannst Du schon was nettes basteln


----------



## Säscha (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Ja dann werde ich mir noch etwas mehr Basiswissen durchlesen und mich mit dem Teichbau beschäftigen.

MFG
Sascha


----------



## newbee (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*



Säscha schrieb:


> . Könnte ich einem 30 000 Liter Teich mit 10 japan Kois halten oder nicht ???
> 
> MFG
> Sascha





Echinopsis schrieb:


> Les Dir nochmal Helmuts Posting durch...
> Wenn es Dir wirklich um das Wohl der Fische geht würde ich es nicht machen.
> Aber gut, ich bin nicht DER Koiteichexperte, ich lese das hier nur am Rande mit



Hallo Daniel warum sollte er auch nicht 10 Kois in 30000Litern halten
Was spricht deiner meinung nach dagegen


----------



## Mariorö (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hallo Sascha,
es ist doch eine Frage der Filterung wieviele Koi Du einsetzen kannst. Bei 30m³ Wasser und der entsprechenden Technik kannst Du locker 10 Koi einsetzen. 
Nur lass Dir beim Teichbau hier im Forum helfen ehe Du viele fehler machst.
Mario


----------



## Säscha (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Ja ich werde micH gerne von euch helfen lassen! Ich möchte  den Teich in der Nähe von der Terrasse platzieren und ich möchte eine Uferzone und eine Pflanzenzone später haben an meinem Teich aber ist bloß die Frage ob ich schon mal mit dem graben anfangen kann weil mir das Grundstück erst vor 2 Tagen gekauft haben und das Haus dann erst irgendwann chstes Jahr gebaut wird. Könnte ich dann schon mit den Arbeiten anfangen oder nicht was meint ihr?

MFG
Sascha


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Servus Sascha

Würde noch nicht zu graben anfangen 

Wie stellst du Dir vor, wie der Bagger die Baugrube fürs Haus aushebt .... der Bagger fährt Dir sicher öfters über deine Teichgrube .....

Laß Dir Zeit und plane den Teich perfekt durch ... mache Skizzen von der Filteranlage und vom Teich .....

Welche Technik willst du einsetzen .... 

Sorry für meine Frage ... spielt Geld eine rolle


----------



## Dodi (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hallo Sascha,

:willkommen hier bei uns im Forum!

Wenn Du einen 30.000 l-Teich hast mit einer ausreichenden Filterung, sprich Vorfilter (z. B. Siebfilter, Trommelfilter o.ä.) und einem Biofilter, kannst Du in Deinem Teich locker 20 Koi halten. Das Filtervolumen sollte min. 10% des Teichvolumens beinhalten, d. h. also min. 3 m³ - viele haben sogar Filter mit mehr Volumen.

Aber Du wirst ja sicherlich auch nicht gleich viele und *große* Koi im Teich haben, das würde bei Japankoi auch recht teuer.

Du kannst sicherlich mit den Arbeiten schon anfangen, wenn Du ein genaues Konzept hast. 
Bedenke aber bitte, das eine Teichgrube über Winter mit eingem an Wasser vollaufen könnte und auch die Wände einbrechen könnten. Ich glaube, da kann Helmut (Digicat) ein Lied von singen... 

Stell doch mal Deine Vorstellungen anhand einer Skizze hier ein. 

Viel Spaß bei Deiner weiteren Planung und natürlich hier im Forum.


----------



## Säscha (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hallo Digicat und Dodi mit dem Haus ist es so es wird nichts ausgegraben weil wir eine Bodenplatte bekommen und daher auch keinen Keller also es wird ein fertig Haus. Das  mit dem Geld spielt auch ne Rolle! Wir sind ja auch keine Millionäre oder so  aber wenn ich nicht herum komm dann zahlen wir halt. Das mit der Skizze wie geht das ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich des machen soll. Ich möchte den Teich in ner Form von ner Acht gestalten und das es einen Übergang zur Terrasse hat also das die Terrasse nah am Teich ist.

MFG
Sascha


----------



## Kaje (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Brauche ich wirklich 10% filtervolumen zur Teichgröße?! - Hatte bis heute auch so gedacht, aber wieder was anderes gelesen.. Was nun?!


----------



## scholzi (1. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hi Leute
@Jens
die 10% stammen noch von Zeiten wo es nur Vortex Bürste und Japanmatte gab
Wenn du jetzt den Vortex und die Bürstenkammer durch bessere Vorfilter(die auch viel weniger Platz weg nehmen) ersetzt und 
statt Japanmatte __ Hel-X (3x höhere Besiedlungsfläche ) verwendest, kommt man auch mit 5% klar!Aber ein Filter kann nicht groß genug sein!


----------



## Kaje (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Danke robert,

aber warum werden edann hier noch die 10% Filtervolumen als Vorgabe gegeben?!  - Dies verwirrt doch bloß viele hilfesuchende, wie auch mich


----------



## Dodi (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hallo Jens,

ich wollte Dich gewiss nicht verwirren.

Mit ist das mit den 10% halt so geläufig und wir fahren mit dieser Filtergröße bei unserem Teich auch gut.
Mag ja sein, das es die Hälfte auch tut, wenn eine vernünftige Vorabscheidung und __ Hel-x eingesetzt wird.
Die Vorabscheidung (Siebfilter) nebst Hel-x wurde bei uns auch nachgerüstet und hat Bürsten, Japanmatten und Aquarock ersetzt.


----------



## Artur (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hallo Jens,
das ist das blöde an diesem Hobby, bis jetzt gibt es keine richtigen wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichungen die genau sagen wie groß dein Filter sein muss, bzw wieviel Wasser durch den Filter zirkuliert werden muss. Das einzige was es gibt sind Fautformeln. Diese mögen zwar stimmen, aber sind nicht sehr genau. Vielleicht reichen auch 7% Filtergröße um effizient zu filtern. 

Beispiel: Die Faustformel: Die Pumpe sollte inherhalb von zwei Stunden das Wasser komplett durch den Filter jagen. Was mache ich jetzt wenn ich hundert kubik liter habe? Welche Rolle spielt der Fischbesatz? Darauf geht die diese Faustformel nicht ein.


----------



## Kaje (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Danke! - Klar ist mir  bewußt, dass es sich hierbei um grobe Richtwerte handelt.. aber zwischen den Angaben 5 u. 10% Filtervolumen ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied..:shock


----------



## scholzi (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hi Leute
@Jens....


> aber warum werden edann hier noch die 10% Filtervolumen als Vorgabe gegeben?!


weil es immernoch richtig ist 


> Dies verwirrt doch bloß viele hilfesuchende


tja...was soll ich sagen.... mach gar kein Vorabscheid rein und Buntstifte als Bio-Medium und du brauchst 30%


> 5 u. 10% Filtervolumen ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied.


wenn man bedenkt wie groß ein Vortex ist und dann noch die Bürstenkammer und das gegen ein Siebfilter oder Trommefilter vom Wasserinhalt rechnet  und dann noch 3x bessere Biomedien, 
kommt man sogar unter 5% und wenn ich jetzt noch Beadfilter anführe wirds noch verrückter...
So jetzt hör ich aber auf mit Verwirrung.....
Du siehst, es wird nicht einfacher


----------



## newbee (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*



scholzi schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> 
> wenn man bedenkt wie groß ein Vortex ist und dann noch die Bürstenkammer und das gegen ein Siebfilter oder Trommefilter vom Wasserinhalt rechnet  und dann noch 3x bessere Biomedien,
> ...



na dann gebe ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu.
Wenn man einen Vließfilter mit biokammer nimmt oder einen Trommler wird es noch verrückter


----------



## scholzi (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

 Hans....jetzt hast dus aber übertrieben.......
Oder noch ein Beispiel:
Ich kann zwar 1000 Liter __ Hel-X haben aber wenn nur 10% umströmt werden, wird das benötigte Filtervolumen größer!
Also spielt das verwendetet Gefäß oder Filterkammer auch eine Rolle....


----------



## Kaje (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

ok..ok.. schon verstanden


----------



## Patrick K (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hallo Sascha 
Bevor du los legst, denke daran INFO ist erstmal das wichstigste  .
Wenn du die Anlage die du im Kopf hast, zu Papier gebrach hast ,und dir hier im Forum noch ein paar Sachen die du beachten mußt,  genannt wurden, ist immer noch Zeit zum Budeln.Lies dich erstmal durchs Forum damit du ein wenig Fachwissen hast, dann wird das schon .
Beim lesen wirst du feststellen, das die Koifachfrauen und Männer  Jahre lang bauen und immer noch nicht fertig sind, so ist das eben wenn du selbst baust 
und mit der Filteranlage guggst du zum Beispiel www.koiklan.de unter  info -koikauf die fordern  20% Filteranlage und das sind auch Fachfrauen und Männer.
Du siehst, du kannst es keinem Recht machen, du wirst immer jemanden finden der sagt "geht net"
Baue deinem Filter irgendwo zwischen den angegeben Werten und du wirst sehen ob er funktioniert oder du noch einwenig Basteln mußt 
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## Patrick K (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Koiteich Hilfe!!?*

Hallo Sascha 

fleißig am lesen und planen rh oder hat dich der Mut verlassen :sauer ??? 

ist schon irgend wie komisch die plötzliche Ruhe hier 

naja wird schon werden. 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2


----------

